# [L]ubuntu : comment afficher les terminaux graphiques



## igorbatchev (23 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
j'ai installé Lubuntu sur un macbook air mi 2010 (finalement j'ai laissé tomber LinuxMint). 
Je suis en train de suivre le cours d'Openclassroom sur Ubuntu : 








						Initiez-vous à Linux
					

Dans ce cours débutant, découvrez Linux : un système d'exploitation gratuit et fascinant qui vous donnera un contrôle sans précédent sur votre ordinateur ! Créé par des passionnés d'informatique, Linux est un vecteur important de la philosophie du libre et l'alternative parfaite à Windows ou macOS.




					openclassrooms.com
				



et je me rends compte que j'ai un problème. 




> Ctrl + Alt + F1 : terminal 1 (tty1) ;
> Ctrl + Alt + F2 : terminal 2 (tty2) ;
> Ctrl + Alt + F3 : terminal 3 (tty3) ;
> Ctrl + Alt + F4 : terminal 4 (tty4) ;
> ...



sauf que sur le macbook Air, ça marche seulement avec la touche F5. Je peux donc accéder au terminal 5, mais je ne peux pas repasser dans l'interface graphique. 
Il se trouve que la touche F5 est la seule qui n'a pas de fonction attribuée sur la session OSX, c'est à dire qu'il n'y a pas d'icône desus (contrairement à F1 par exemple qui srt à baisser la luminosité).
QUelqu'un saurait comment je peux revenir à l'interface graphique depuis le terminal 5 ?
Merci d'avance,
Igor


----------



## ericse (24 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Tu as essayé avec Fn en plus ?


----------



## igorbatchev (25 Mai 2020)

Bonjour @ericse
Merci beaucoup ! J'avais jamais compris à quoi servait cette touche, j'avais même oublié qu'elle existait... 
Bon je découvre que sous Lubuntu contrairement à ce qui est avancé dans ma sitation précédente, c'est Ctrl + Alt + F1 qui mène à l'interface graphique. Mais en tout cas, mon problème est RESOLU ! Merci !
Igor


----------

